# Sticky  Suspension/Brakes very-FAQs



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

This thread consists of all the old stickies that polluted the top of this page. If you have any stickies to add or suggestions, please send a PM to your local friendly mod and we can add it for you.

Before we get into the links, please remember that the NF.com rules pertain to this section as well.

The following are in no particular order:

*Suspension FAQs*
KYB GR-2 thread

Visual Demo of cheap springs

The good and bad of Coilovers

Eibach Problems

B15 Suspension Options

B14 Suspension Install Instructions

Sentra Lowering Spring Options

NASA & SCCA Rules/Regulations

All B14 Coilovers

Bad Coilover Kits


----------

